# Red Plant I.D.



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry for the poor pic but does anyone know what this plant is?

TIA for the help
JAX


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like Ludwigia Glanulosa.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Alternanthera reineckii_.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...mages/Amaranthaceae/Alternantheralilacina.jpg


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Agreed. Alternanthera reineckii for sure.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks for the info everyone. I got this from my LFS and they didnt know what it is. I notice it has little bud like things at each node that produces leaves. It is defintley a slow grower but it may be like Limno when it gets rooted it will start to grow quickly


----------

